# Ability to set episode number/series wishlist



## jkap (Jan 2, 2006)

I would love to see the ability to set a wishlist by episode number or season. 

There are certain shows--take Alias for example--for which I've missed specific shows. 

Alias airs on multiple channels so setting record all with duplicates will clog my TiVo; but I would love to set a wishlist for Alias episode 203 or Alias Season 3.

Of course, this would only work for shows that provide TiVo with episode information. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

That would be nice. 

What I've done as a partial workaround to your first example, is rather than asking for Alias episode 203, I've set up a title wishlist for 
Alias Cipher 
(which happens to be the title of episode 203) 

But that still leaves the problem of how to grab just a specific season without entering 20 or so separate title wishlists.


----------



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

I'd like to be able to get a Season Pass and indicate for it to begin recording when the series restarts. For instance, I might want to watch Star Trek TNG from the beginning on Spike. It runs so many reruns that its impractical to get a standard season pass so what I would like is for the system to start on episode 101 the next time it rolls around and then after that set it to 102, etc.
Some channels will run contiguous episodes during different hours of the day, for instance SciFi might be running season 1 of X-files at 2:am and 3:am weekdays with a repeat block on the weekend and season 5 at 10:am on Mondays...Season Pass and ARWL aren't smart enough to know that I only want Season 1 without a manual 'record by time or channel' which I might not want because I want to take advantage of the repeats when conflicts occur.

Needless to say, some routine that gives an option to get a Season Pass From Episode Number would be cool.


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

Great idea! It fits with something I'd like, which is to have a Wishlist or SP work for certain years of air dates... e.g., all 2006 CSIs. That way, it wouildn't record all sorts of different years worth.


----------

